# New Arrivals (2).....



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

For some reason (mostly by our "single finger" typers out there !!!) "Jukee Doodles" has been nicknamed "JD" xx

OK Ladies - this is fair warning - to stock up on your Jaffa Cakes.....and / or Gu (!!) and all other female comfort foods / accessories........amoungst other items that may keep you awake etc etc (we have recently discovered Manuka Honey ourselves xxxxx......and........Cashew Butter !!!) - and bloke's stuff too if it's your thing !

Late tomorrow evening (Wednesday) we will be posting details of our second litter...........Oh I can't wait !!!! the pics will be posted at the same time too xx

.........and for our ardent followers (whether customers or not) - we will have a double announcement next Monday xxx

PS: Keep this to yourselves....shhhhh.......We MAY be looking to have a "Hug-A-Puppy" event / or two / or three etc etc during the Summer for our customers - to help socialise so many lovely babies x !!! 

Stephen xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm ready JD










I'd also be very good at hugging puppies though I might try to sneak off with one up my jumper and it would be hard to spot it after all the Jaffas I've consumed over the last week :undwech:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha just wet myself laughing at your photos!!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Think I'll invest in some McVitie's shares :wof:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you think that one of these little ones will eventually get to be named "Jaffa" ???


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh how exciting! I will try to be there, but may need to wait until tomorrow, depends on my eyes


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

love it, roll on tonight x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Do you think that one of these little ones will eventually get to be named "Jaffa" ???


As long as it's not one of the boy ones as no one would dare use him as a stud


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo... cant wait.... and then more next week, how long can this continue lol... are we all welcome to puppy hugg .... never know one day might want no.3 x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We're off on hols tomorrow so I'm going to miss all the action 
May just sneak a few glimpses online - after all we need internet access for our business


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SUCH CUTE PICS! Can't wait to see the puppies!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

This is getting so exciting and is seeing me through the half term with my kids nicely! The thought of a sneaky glimpse at my potential female friend is so amazing and being involved(even though sat eating jaffa's infront of a computer screen) is wonderful, thanks Julia & Steven !

Becky
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have we got an ETA or is it a midnight vigil


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

will have to get the matchsticks out x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

no jaffa cakes might crack open the Green and Blacks x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG i cant wait till midnight!!!,and ive just eaten a bar of green and blacks and i now feel sick ,please JD put us out of our misery.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> no jaffa cakes might crack open the green and blacks x


yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you have Jaffa cakes Amanda x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we don't have Jaffa cakes in our normal shops....and I haven't tried one yet, but I was told of a candy shop at one of our loyal flea markets where they import them....i have heard they are awesome...I will have to have a look. My friend who is originally from Ireland LOVES THEM and tells me about them all the time...there are also these yummy little things she gets that have a penguin on the wrapper, they are yummy too! I NEED TO MOVE! lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you cant find any will have to send some so you can eat them awaiting puppy news ... before they're all born x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! thanks Karen, I will have a look at the shop tonight I think! eee all the new babies! I still have to get my Canadian care package off to you!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Stephen you are going to have to install live web-cam feeds or there could be a world Jaffa cake shortage.:laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes please live cam of puppies being born .. that would be really entertaining .. book me a front seat please .... oh and a pack of jaffa cakes for myself... I am not very good at sharing anything sweet .. could we pick a puppy to buy live ??? ahhh that would be impressive ....


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

OK girls ....and boys - are we sitting comfortably - then we'll begin xxx

This afternoon - my son (18) and I managed to fit guttering across the front of "The Dog House" - as a small design flaw (I asked for it) meant that the overhanging roof stopped directly above the little walkway I had added to the front of the girls runs. Well - when it rained on Monday - the rain just fell off the roof and straight onto the walkway - and some splashed back into the runs - and being a slight perfectionist Julia told me that we needed guttering. Once fixed (and such a wonderful job it is I must say) - Julia came out to inspect (as she does !) - it was a nice day - and no rain - so I suggested that she got a bucket of water and give it a go !! 
Well - she got the bucket - full - and went up the ladder to the roof-line - and tried to tip a little into the gutter to see where it went !!! (as if I could not work out that guttering needed to be slightly off level so that IT WORKS !!). 
Guess what - it did !!!! It only went and worked ! - the water trickled out of both ends of the gutter ...as planned ! So feeling really pleased with myself - I suggested she just threw the rest of the bucket over the whole roof and watched it trickle down nicely into the gutter........then I'd get my Blue Peter badge etc etc .

In one swoooosh of the bucket (she is a very strong and capable horse-woman) the entire contents of the bucket flew up in the air and hit the roof as if the very Heavens had opened ! ...............though it all hit in the same place..........and then....as water tends to do..........it obeyed Gravity and came gushing down the roof ......CASCADED over the guttering like Niagra it was !..........and all over Julia xxxxxxxxxxxx

.........and Yes she is currently outside riding........and Yes my bedding is already in The Dog House...........xxxx


Ohh - for those of you waiting for news of Lucy's stunning litter - that will be confirmed later (Midnight ish) by Julia along with pics etc etc xxxxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my! well you guys sure sound like you have fun....with whatever is thrown at you! ok so is it like 8:30 or 9:30 there??? with the time difference I am not sure when to check back! eeee and no jaffa cakes to sustain my excitement!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL ... that could have been a you've been framed moment... Im sure you did nt laugh though !!!! Thank goodness I have nt opened my chocolate yet or else it would nt last. You've got a real hot potato here ... hope everyones holding up ok x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh 9.30 Amanda .... at least you wont be in bed lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Too much giggling from me ... poor Julia getting soggy .. but great guttering Stephen... DIY expert, dog breeding expert ... (my hubby just said what are you giggling at, had to read out your post)

Lucy's pups .. yes yes yes .... midnight oh no.. I cant stay up that late even with 2 packets of jaffas... my dog gets me up at silly o'clock each day ...... cockapoo ownership is hard work he he he.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OK awesome so my time it will be around 7:00 good dinner time reading to do! i bet pictures will convince hubby for number two for sure!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> OK awesome so my time it will be around 7:00 good dinner time reading to do! i bet pictures will convince hubby for number two for sure!!!!


Go on Amanda.. cook him a lovely dinner then bring the laptop to the table during dessert .. oh look we need another puppy darling ..... btw I love you so much... 

I like your thinking


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

jojo said:


> go on amanda.. Cook him a lovely dinner then bring the laptop to the table during dessert .. Oh look we need another puppy darling ..... Btw i love you so much...
> 
> I like your thinking


sounds like a plan!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

he he he ... worth a try Amanda .. a little friend for lady ahhh ...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well Amanda - we do have one of ours in LA  xxxxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You do hunh! well right side of the pond....still far away...but might be worth looking into seeings how your pups sure are loved!  or It will just be an excuse to come for a visit! that might be a harder sell than just a new puppy tho.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well - as whispered above somewhere.......we are thinking of holding a few "Hug-A-Puppy" weekends here in.....erm..........about 5 through to say 8 weeks time xxx

Obviously it would be open to customers only initially - though with the numbers that it now looks like - we would welcome friends too - with no hard-sell this end anywhere - and no-strings too - we would just love a hand in some general Cockapoo puppy socialising sessions - where all furtive "puppy bonding" will monitored !!!!

Nice holiday that - especially if you throw in a day at the Mass Cockapoo Event too !!!!! 

Stephen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA that is very true!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well - as whispered above somewhere.......we are thinking of holding a few "Hug-A-Puppy" weekends here in.....erm..........about 5 through to say 8 weeks time xxx
> 
> Obviously it would be open to customers only initially - though with the numbers that it now looks like - we would welcome friends too - with no hard-sell this end anywhere - and no-strings too - we would just love a hand in some general Cockapoo puppy socialising sessions - where all furtive "puppy bonding" will monitored !!!!
> 
> ...


check all their pockets on the way out. lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't worry Kendal x
I'm a seasoned rugby player - I hold a full SIA license (Security Industry) and have "Close Protection" experience - so don't think I'd miss too much xxxx
Stephen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Shucks ..... chocolate eaten x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Karen x Not long left ...... Julia is just formatting it all............ (Don't ask me - I'm a Bloke !!!)

Put the kettle on x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Going now (kettle that is) ... was wondering wether to go to bed so that had a treat for morning but after that post Ive got to wait .... as for formatting your having a laugh Im the most pc illiterate person on here .... but Im trusting Julia to deliver


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Have we got an ETA or is it a midnight vigil


I'm staying up this time... well that's my plan. At the last announcement only Kendal made it but I'm guessing that Jaffa Gate frenzy is beginning to take hold and they'll be a few more waiting till midnight this time...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

"uploading" now !!!.......??!

............?????

PS: I trust Julia totally xxxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Was going to email you to see where you were lol... my chocolates eaten ... at least you've got some posts to read to keep you busy, Ive been here all evening !!! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

10.9.8.7 .....:d


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> 10.9.8.7 .....:d


Good try but I expect they'll keep us all waiting to build up the suspense and to see how bonkers we all are


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Abso ...bloody .. lutely bonkers x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Abso ...bloody .. lutely bonkers x


It's the sleep deprivation combined with the caffeine overloading from too many late night coffees and chocolates.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Stephen and Julia are really in bed and have been since 8... and just for a laugh every now and then Stephen posts .. on his way for a wee lol... just to see if they can keep us on here. Infact they are probably wetting themselves laughing :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

hahhhahhhaaaaaahhhaa ha xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Soz xxx - I have fed the dogs; horses; cats and am now in the kitchen slaving over a hot stove preparing supper for us xxx

I have onions just brown'd off then added chestnut mushrooms for a minute or two - then tomatoes (with basil and brown sugar) - and finally red pepper...............and pork x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds lovely ... got to wait while you eat it now x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Sounds lovely ... got to wait while you eat it now x


lol time for another strong coffee


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Andy have you been to bed ,,, set your alarm and got up so you can see the big reveal


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

no i have not just had plenty of expresso


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I think Im off to bed ... I'll save my treat til tomorrow... while Stephen and Julia are enjoying the "candle lit lol " Im on my way to the divorce courts .. my husband says Im being rude


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol he says he's going to tamper with my laptop knowing that i wont have a clue how to fix it


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> lol he says he's going to tamper with my laptop knowing that i wont have a clue how to fix it


So you're still here, not worth going to bed now it's only another 8 minutes unless they are having us on and post in the morning...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> lol he says he's going to tamper with my laptop knowing that i wont have a clue how to fix it


what can you threten him with not to ? lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> what can you threten him with not to ? lol


erm?????? hanging on by a thread


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> what can you theten him with not to ? lol


There was a time when it was only me and you lurking around here at midnight but there's loads of people online now just for Jaffa Gate  Ohhh just looked at Who's Online on Quick Links and JD are 'managing attachments' right now... whatever that means - sounds a bit dodgy if they've just had a candle lit supper...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i see puppies


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is that a "romantic" term or "computer" lingo .... cos you know Im cyber daft


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I so need to go to sleep but keep thinking just a few more mins. 

The funniest thing being how I laughed earlier today at the thought of people up waiting to see the pic and here I am joining in........lol it's infectious


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We should have has a book going ... 5 boys 3 girls , colours ????? x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Is that a "romantic" term or "computer" lingo .... cos you know Im cyber daft


lol no its just i cant spell lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

They are still fiddling with their attachments...


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

4 girls 3 boys


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Lucy has her own new thread xx

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=17284#post17284


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

2 girls 5 boys


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive not stayed up this late for ages!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I am late to the party, but had a good laugh at this thread. I had to google what a Jaffa cake was though...sounds yummy!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What fun to read.. yes you are all bonkers.. but the best bonkers (that sounds wrong!!) I know... it was worth the wait for you all ... what beautiful puppies ....

Hey Julia ... You have great puppies!!! (this also sounds wrong) 

But hey it is a bonkers thread that is full of true suspense... next litter please JD's


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo - yes I have to agree - Julia has great puppies xxx S x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are still online.... you can't be getting enough sleep.. but hey you are soooo funny, lack of sleep is doing you good.. 

I will try my best to stay up late if you do your next litter reveal late... but I am a lightweight and can't promise ...

Love your puppies Julia  I am giggling too much ... Oakley looking at me like I am mad.. I am MAD I own a cockapoo ................


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I am MADDER !!! I breed them ! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This is true .. by hey you do it so well .... 

Mad, Madder all equates to cockapoos!!!!!

Yes I think we all agree that you have to have a fun personality to own/ breed cockapoos!!! (many of the threads on here are proof of that ... for sure)

Give those puppies a hug from me ... hey you never know I may be a customer one day ... see what I can do with the hubby  I would be proud to own any JD puppy...


----------

